# Using a Leverage Squat & Calf Raise Machine



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi all just want to get some feed back on a leverage squat machine that I have just started use after suffering with bad form on the free weight squat rack, is it just as good or should I stick with the free weight till I get it right?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Can any one help? OK is a squat or leg press machine just as good as using a free weight squat rack?


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

Im buying one to add to my gym there good mate!


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

I've used one, they are fine. Trouble with them is they can take more weight than you could say do a normal squat with. So youll happily stack the bars up till nothing else fits and bang out the reps, go back to real squats and go "oh poop" as your spine compresses with the walk out.

When you get into them and put your feet on the raised plate, its weird cos your sort of squating whilst you feel your falling back wards, you dont of course, but I took some time to get used to it. If i had to buy one meeself I wouldn't would buy a trap bar and do deadlifts from an 8 inch block.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

I was using it for a while till I realy pulled my back a month or so ago, went back to the squat rack and feel better even tho I'm still leaning forward..weird


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Im using something like it just to shake things up and try and help to break through a squat plateau i seem to have hit. Feels fine to use so might as well give it a go.


----------

